# I'm tired of meatloaf!!



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2005)

Zesty Italian marinated chicken wings! http://share.shutterfly.com/action/shar ... &sm=1&sl=1[/url]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2005)

Ever thought about moving to Myrtle Beach?  There's a place across the street from me for sale. 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 24, 2005)

Don't tempt me Cap, I'd be there in a heart beat. How much they want for the place?

Oh....was he talking to Larry?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Larry, with the amount of wings you have, I think you're gonna be sick of them next!


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 24, 2005)

Man, o' man ... look at all them wings! I honestly haven't tried them yet, save heating frozen pre-cooked ones .... One of these days ....

Do you portion, freeze then reheat these ones?

Tired of ML already ?! Geez, that's too bad, I would guess you have a couple of days of leftovers ahead of ya  :grin: 

There are 6 of us in my house with a couple of teenagers so the ones I make don't last too long. To fight ML boredom, try to find other wasy to serve it. My favs are:

-Heated up ML chunk in a burger bun with all your fav burger fixings

-Served with melted cheese, sour cream, fresh salsa and guacamole and tortilla chips

-Cut into large chunks to double as meatballs with Marinara sauce and pasta

What do you folks do with your ML leftovers?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 25, 2005)

well those are all great ideas, but I have yet to get tired of meatloaf sandwiches!  I love those things!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 25, 2005)

Damn brother, those wings looked great.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, with the amount of wings you have, I think you're gonna be sick of them next!



I bring food in for people at work, so they will be having chicken wings tomorrow if there are any left. Man they were good!  I just marinaded these in Zesty Italian dressing for 24 hours, salt and peppered!  Simplicity was the key to this cook!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah man, sometimes that the best way KISS!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess I wasn't as tired of meatloaf as I thought.  I went home last night and made a sandwich with the last two slices I had that I didn't freeze.   Mmmmmmmmmmmm meatloaf!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> MMmmm, they look great!  I'm a  cheap arse, I do the same thing only with thighs.  I think the price of wings around here is a joke.



Bob, I got 5 huge packs of chicken wings on sale a couple weeks ago that were less than $2 a pack.  Each pack was close to 5lbs, I just couldn't pass it up!  Gotta freezer full now!  Thighs are my favorite too, they seem to take on the marinades much better than white meat.  Plus they retain their moisture so much better!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 29, 2005)

nshaw65 said:
			
		

> I was tired of meatloaf the first time I ate it.



I'm not a huge fan of ML either, but I continued to eat the smoke ML I made even after I said I was tired of it.  Give it a shot, it may give you a new appreciation for meatloaf!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 30, 2005)

nshaw65 said:
			
		

> I'll have to give that a try. You don't think it will ruin my smoker do you?



Not a chance Neil!  If you try it let us know how you liked it!


----------

